

Most people still don't get password security...'123456' is most common - anigbrowl
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1557915/top-passwords-revealed

======
foulmouthboy
64 people using '123456' out of over 10,000 people (who were caught in a
phishing scam), doesn't mean that most people don't get password security.

------
rikthevik
It's really easy to remember though. And if you forgot you can ask your
coworkers what their password is and most of the time they'll be right.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar report here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=866653>

